# How Cops Die-"Understanding and Preventing Duty Related Deaths"



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

Training Opportunity!!

How Cops Die-"Understanding and Preventing Duty Related Deaths"

When: Wed. August 20th- Thurs. August 21st, 2014

Where: Curry College
Academic & Performance Center
Lecture Room 124
1071 Blue Hill Ave, Milton, MA 02186
Time: 8:30am-3pm
Cost: $100.00 includes book and certificate

To register click here: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/how-co...duty-related-deaths-2-day-tickets-11953656709

*Course Description*: This course is designed for police personnel at all levels of a police agency who want to learn strategies to reduce duty-related injuries and deaths. This course is divided into two days.

On day one students will receive an overview of police officer homicides and traffic-related deaths and will be provided with strategies to reduce them. On day two students will receive
an overview of physical and mental health issues faced by police and will be provided with strategies to improve them. Successful strategies are separated by rank within an agency; officer, mid-level supervisor, and administrator.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

This sounds like it might be an interesting course; is anyone here thinking of going? I'll be back there on vacation and might go.

HB, is this open to outside Mass department personnel?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> This sounds like it might be an interesting course; is anyone here thinking of going? I'll be back there on vacation and might go.
> 
> HB, is this open to outside Mass department personnel?


It does look good. ( and cheap)

if you go Copper i'll go too


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> It does look good. ( and cheap)
> 
> if you go Copper i'll go too


Outstanding! If the OP says it's ok for folks from outside Mass to go, I'll sign up. Anyone else want to join us? Perhaps we could have an informal Meet and Greet afterward on the second night.


----------



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

All Law Enforcement Officers outside Massachusetts are welcomed to sign up and attend. Spread the word!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> Outstanding! If the OP says it's ok for folks from outside Mass to go, I'll sign up. Anyone else want to join us? Perhaps we could have an informal Meet and Greet afterward on the second night.


Hey, i just checked the link. It's being held by the Massachusetts Latino Police Officers Association.

Does that mean it's all in Spanish ?


----------



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

The class is in English.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

HB7220PD said:


> The class is in English.


gotcha ! had to ask


----------



## HB7220PD (Dec 23, 2006)

No problem


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

all signed up


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

No one else? This sounds like a pretty significant topic.. thought maybe there'd be at least a few folks from here that would want to go.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I will go. Going to ask Chief if they will pay, if not I'll just pay out of pocket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

TripleSeven said:


> I will go. Going to ask Chief if they will pay, if not I'll just pay out of pocket.


Excellent! Please ask the chief if he'll pay for Pahapoika and myself as well!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> all signed up


Me too.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Signed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Over 500 folks looked at this thread and only three of us have signed up.... come on you guys!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Good class, wish a few more folks from here would have attended with us.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Just came across these stats yesterday:
* FBI Releases 2012 Statistics on Law Enforcement Officers Killed and Assaulted *
*
Washington, D.C. October 28, 2013 

FBI National Press Office (202) 324-3691
According to statistics collected by the FBI, 95 law enforcement officers were killed in line-of-duty incidents in 2012. Of these, 48 law enforcement officers died as a result of felonious acts, and 47 officers died in accidents. In addition, 52,901 officers were victims of line-of-duty assaults. Comprehensive data tables about these incidents and brief narratives describing the fatal attacks are included in the 2012 edition of Law Enforcement Officers Killed and Assaulted, released today.

Felonious Deaths

The 48 felonious deaths occurred in 26 states, the U.S. Virgin Islands, and Puerto Rico. The number of officers killed as a result of criminal acts in 2012 decreased by 24 when compared with the 72 officers who died in 2011. The five- and 10-year comparisons show an increase of seven felonious deaths compared with the 2008 figure (41 officers) and a decrease of four deaths compared with 2003 data (52 officers).

Officer Profiles: The average age of the officers who were feloniously killed was 38 years. The victim officers had served in law enforcement for an average of 12 years at the time of the fatal incidents. Forty-three of the officers were male, and five were female. Forty-two of the officers were white, and six were black.

Circumstances: Of the 48 officers feloniously killed, 12 were killed in arrest situations, eight were investigating suspicious persons or circumstances, eight were conducting traffic pursuits/stops, six were ambushed, five were involved in tactical situations, and four were answering disturbance calls. Three of the slain officers were handling, transporting, or maintaining custody of prisoners; one was conducting an investigative activity, such as surveillance, searches, or interviews; and one officer was killed while handling a person with a mental illness.

Weapons: Offenders used firearms to kill 44 of the 48 victim officers. Of these 44 officers, 32 were slain with handguns, seven with rifles, and three with shotguns. The type of firearm used was not reported in the deaths of two officers. Two officers were killed with vehicles used as weapons, one with personal weapons (hands, fists, feet, etc.), and one with a knife.

Regions: Twenty-two of the felonious deaths occurred in the South, eight in the West, six in the Midwest, and six in the Northeast. Five of the deaths took place in Puerto Rico, and one officer was killed in the U.S. Virgin Islands.

Suspects: Law enforcement agencies identified 51 alleged assailants in connection with the felonious line-of-duty deaths. Thirty-three of the assailants had prior criminal arrests, and eight of the offenders were under judicial supervision at the time of the felonious incidents.

Accidental Deaths

Forty-seven law enforcement officers were killed accidentally while performing their duties in 2012. The majority (22 officers) were killed in automobile accidents. The number of accidental line-of-duty deaths was down six from the 2011 total (53 officers).

Officer Profiles: The average age of the officers who were accidentally killed was 39 years, and the average number of years the victim officers had served in law enforcement was 12. Forty-five of the officers were male, and two were female. Thirty-six of the officers were white, nine were black, and two officers were Asian/Pacific Islander.

Circumstances: Of the 47 officers accidentally killed, 22 died as a result of automobile accidents, 10 were struck by vehicles, six died in motorcycle accidents, three were killed in falls, three died in aircraft accidents, two were accidentally shot, and one died in another type of duty-related accident.

Regions: Twenty-seven of the accidental deaths occurred in the South, nine in the Northeast, eight in the West, and three in the Midwest.

Assaults

In 2012, of the 52,901 officers assaulted while performing their duties, 27.7 percent suffered injuries. The largest percentage of victim officers (32.5 percent) were assaulted while responding to disturbance calls. Assailants used personal weapons (hands, fists, feet, etc.) in 80.2 percent of the incidents, firearms in 4.3 percent of incidents, and knives or other cutting instruments in 1.7 percent of the incidents. Other types of dangerous weapons were used in 13.9 percent of assaults.

-Law Enforcement Officers Killed and Assaulted, 2012

FBI Releases 2013 Preliminary Statistics for Law Enforhttp://www.fbi.gov/news/pressrel/press-releases/fbi-releases-2013-preliminary-statistics-for-law-enforcement-officers-killed-in-the-line-of-dutycement Officers Killed in the Line of Duty 

http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/leoka/2012
*


----------

